# Software zur Zeiterfassung



## Biefel (1. Mai 2005)

Ich möchte dieses Forum benutzen, um Euch eine Software zur Zeiterfassung bei MTB-Rennen vorzustellen: BIKER2000
Ausgangspunkt aller Aktivitäten war ein MTB-Rennen in Weißenfels (SAH) im Jahre 1998. Ich wurde damals angesprochen, beim MTB-Rennen ein paar Ergebnislisten zu schreiben. Das Rennen verlief aus organisatorischer Sicht katastrophal. Dabei waren nur 125 Starter in 7 Klassen gekommen. 
Im Ergebnis dieser Veranstaltung hatte ich mir damals den Kopf zerbrochen, wie man derartige Veranstaltungen besser organisieren kann. Herausgekommen ist eine Software die Anmeldung, Datenimport aus Excel, Klasseneinteilung, Zeitnahme und Auswertung vereint. Seit über 5 Jahren wird die Software in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Radsport-Team White Rock aus Weißenfels weiterentwickelt und verbessert. 
Hier noch ein paar Screenshots und der Link zu meiner Website :


----------



## gigi (2. Mai 2005)

hallo

funktioniert deine software auch bei dual slalom rennen ? wenn ja hätte ich sehr starkes interesse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biefel (3. Mai 2005)

Also vielleicht mal noch ein paar Worte zur Funktionsweise der Software:

Der Gedanke war, den Startern im Zieleinlauf (auch Rundendurchfahrt) per Mausklick eine Zeit zu geben. Daraus sind die s.g. Klickpanels entstanden. D.h. ein Fahrer kommt ins Ziel, du klickst, und er bekommt eine Runde und Zeit zugewiesen (Daher auch die farbliche Gestaltung). Über die Startzeit (der entsprechenden Klasse) wird die Rundenzeit ermittelt. Zeitgenauigkeit ist die Sekunde. Mehr brauchten wir beim MTB-CC nicht.
Was sollte gegeben sein: 
- Freier Blick zum Zieleinlauf (am besten 30-50m)
- der "Klicker" sollte einigermaßen sehen können ... (kein Witz!) und mit der Maus umgehen können ... (auch kein Witz!)
Fehlklicks können zurückgenommen werden, Status: ausgefallen, Runde zurück o.a. werden über den Klick mit der rechten Maustaste gesetzt.

Vorteile:
- Parallel zum Rennen kann durch die Netzwerkfähigkeit die Anmeldung laufen.
- Keine Transpondertechnik nötig
- Vorbereitung eines Rennens durch den Excel-Import ca. 5 min. Dann kannst Du mit der Anmeldung loslegen.

Nachteil:
- wenn mehrere Fahrer ins Ziel kommen, schafft man es max. 5-7 Fahren per Klick eine Zeit zuzuweisen. Bei uns hat sich bewährt, dass ein Mann dem "Klicker" assistiert und ihm die Startnummern flüstert.
- Du kannst jedoch die Zeiten im Nachhinein noch verändern um evt. Fehler zu bereinigen. Es ist alles sehr simpel und einfach in der Bedienung ...

PS: Bitte erklärt mir mal den Ablauf beim Dual Slalom ? Ich hab schon gegoogelt und gewickipediat aber nichts gefunden. Bitte nicht sauer sein   ... Ich spiele in meiner Freizeit Unihockey - und das kennt auch kein Schwein   .


----------



## mikol (11. Dezember 2018)

Könnte mir auch vorstellen das bereits sowas auf RFID Ebene bereits gibt. Das mit dem klicken kann auch bei entsprechnder Teilnehmeranzahl zu einem durcheinander führen. Ich würde mich hier https://zeitag.ch/ über ein paar alternativen informieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Dezember 2018)

.


----------

